# Only known habitat of Broome mangrove snake approved for clearing by WA Environment Department



## cagey (Dec 24, 2020)

Only known habitat of one of Australia's most mysterious snakes approved for clearing


One of the few shreds of information known about the Broome mangrove snake is where it lives — but that habitat is now under threat.




www.abc.net.au






The approval of the clearance of little more than a hectare of mangroves in Western Australia has put one of the country's rarest snakes at risk of losing its only known habitat.
Key points:​
The Broome mangrove snake has only ever been seen in one area that's now marked for clearance
Wildlife experts want studies to confirm the snake exists elsewhere before the area is cleared
A herpetologist says the snake may exist elsewhere, but that is a "punt"
Critics say the Department of Water and Environmental Regulation's (DWER) decision has put the harmless Broome mangrove snake in danger.
Little is known about the snake which looks almost identical to other species common in Australia's north.
It reaches a maximum length of 40 centimetres and has only been seen by a handful of people.
It has only ever been found in the area of mangroves around Broome's old pearling jetty, which is now part of the redevelopment of the town's CBD.
Nigel Jackett, an ecologist for the Environs Kimberley conservation group, said he had taken some of the few photographs of the snake and spent years searching surrounding areas for traces of the creature.
"I've been in Broome for six years now and I've looked for this snake at Crab Creek on the other side of the bay, as well as in other parts of the Dampier Creek estuary, and have yet to record it anywhere else other than at Streeter's Jetty," he said.


> "This snake in particular is found nowhere else in the world that we know of."








Streeters Jetty was originally built for unloading pearl shell from pearling luggers, but is now being restored to improve access and visitor comfort.(ABC Kimberley: Tom Forrest)
Extinction threat​The Broome Shire has received permission from the DWER to clear up to 1.15ha of mangroves as part of its restoration works on the jetty, as well as the surrounding historic careening beds and approach channel.
The clearing permit states that reasons for the decision include that it is "not likely to lead to an unacceptable risk to the environment".
Mr Jackett said unless the Broome mangrove snake can be found elsewhere the clearing could cause the extinction of this species.
"We're just a little concerned that by clearing the only known site without being able to cement that they occur elsewhere," he said.


> "It's just a little bit risky.


"If this snake did happen to disappear locally and then we had trouble finding it again elsewhere, then it could be an opportunity lost to learn more about them."




An aerial photo from the permit to clear mangroves for Broome's Streeter's Jetty restoration, with the area in yellow approved for clearing.(Supplied: Department Of Water And Environmental Regulation)
'OK for punters'​Herpetologist Brian Bush has been studying WA's reptiles for 60 years but has never seen a Broome mangrove snake and is also concerned about what the clearing may mean for the species.
"The most special thing about it is our lack of knowledge about it and its limited distribution," Mr Bush said.


> "People have got to remember that it might be a snake, but it's just as important as every other vertebrate and invertebrate out there, so far as the health of the place that we live [is concerned]."


The DWER vegetation clearing approval document includes most of the known facts about the snake, including that there are no reliable records of the species — except in the vicinity of Streeter's Jetty.
The document includes expert opinion that the species is "likely" to occur elsewhere.
Find more local news​
Tell us your location and find more local ABC News and information
Mr Bush said the snake probably could be found elsewhere, but there was a chance that clearing the mangroves would have serious consequences.
"If you're a punter it's probably OK," Mr Bush said.


> "Before going ahead and clearing it, it would just be nice to see some money put forward for a specialist in herpetology to have a bit of a look to see how widely distributed it is in the area."


In response to questions from the ABC the DWER provided a statement saying its approval to clear the mangroves had been appealed.
"The Appeals Convenor will investigate the appeal on behalf of the Minister for the Environment, who will determine the appeal," the department said.




The Broome mangrove snake resembles some python species, but is actually more closely related to the brown tree snake.(Supplied: Nigel Jackett)
Mysterious but 'inoffensive'​Mr Jackett said the species probably lived a similar existence to other mangrove snakes.
"We can assume what it feeds on, based on two other similar species of mangrove snake which occur in other parts of Australia and Papua New Guinea," Mr Jackett said.
"I haven't observed them eating anything, but they're probably searching around for crabs and for shrimp, as well as probably mudskippers."
Aside from other mangrove snakes, the next closest relative in Australia is the brown tree snake.
Together they are part of a family of snakes that deliver often only mildly toxic venom via fangs at the rear of their mouth.
They are not considered dangerous — especially in comparison to better-known, front-fanged species like brown snakes and taipans.
"None of the Australian rear-fanged snakes are considered of medical significance," Mr Bush said.


> "The Broome mangrove snake is a reasonably inoffensive snake at the best of times."


Mr Jackett said the species had inherent value.
"Until you really get in there yourself and actually appreciate what we have on our doorstep, it is easy to just dismiss those sorts of species," he said.
"A species like the Broome mangrove snake is quite unique — they've adapted to our big tidal systems, they've come to be able to establish themselves in a little niche that doesn't occur anywhere else.
"But in terms of what we know about this snake, it's very little.


> "So why it happens to be at Streeters Jetty, we have no idea."


Posted 6hhours ago


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 25, 2020)

It's so easy to say it doesn't matter and just destroy the environment. Once it's gone, it's gone forever.
Man is the worst pest on the planet.


----------



## adderboy (Dec 25, 2020)

"Progress" and "development" are two of the most misused words in our language. The incredible arrogance of this decision is so disheartening. It might occur elsewhere, maybe, so it's ok to wipe out the only place where it's ever been recorded. 

Imagine the outcry if this was a rare quokka or numbat habitat. 

But instead it's just a snake.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 26, 2020)

Seems very misleading. The article including the title implies that the entire habitat of a species of snake is going to be cleared, and this implication is made in multiple ways, but in reality it's only a small area both in terms of the area (a little over one hectare) and percentage of the total distribution of this snake. The implication is that this will wipe the species/population out, which is completely false, it's just a few acres on the very edge of their distribution.

I'm not actually familiar with the Broome Mangrove Snake. Is it even a species or just a population of one of the two species of Mangrove Snakes you'll find in published books on Australia's snakes?

Can anyone upset about it provide any details about it? Quick googling doesn't even turn up a scientific name.

The problem with this sort of thing is that it causes well-intentioned people to kick up a fuss about things which aren't really problems, which means they don't get taken seriously even when conservation issues actually are extremely important.


----------

